# Tarpon Reel



## kyleh04 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, I decided to upgrade from my old Sage and Loomis 12wt's and get a newer setup for my main poon rod. I fish off the beaches on bars and the fish are usually 60-100lb with some being more. I picked up a loomis Nrx Pro-1 and am deciding on a reel. I'm thinking a nautilus Nv monster but wanted some other opinions. I love the idea of the 5inch spool, but wouldn't mind spending less money! If anyone has suggestions I would love to here them!
Thanks!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Check out the Colton torrent that Mattyvac has in the fs forum, it's brand new at a decent price. Not sure of the spool size or capacity for the one he has, but I have heard from multiple people that reel has a serious drag that can stop big fish.


----------



## kyleh04 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah thats a 8wt reel.


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

•Mirage LA VII Shallow for line weights 11-13; 11.7 oz., 5" diameter.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Didn't really look at the size specs on his reel, I just remember seeing the for sale title.
Check the Colton website they should still have their Christmas sale going on.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a nautilus 12S I was looking to trade. Looks brand new and I mean it. Hit me with a PM if you interested in it.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh and GO BULLS. Maybe we can hire Levitz back!!


----------



## tkennedy5823 (Nov 26, 2012)

Can I have your Sage/Loomis rig????? ;D


----------



## kyleh04 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah i think I just might bite the bullet and go for the nautilus.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Yeah i think I just might bite the bullet and go for the nautilus.


I would look for a used Abel Big Game, I think I have the number 4? It's a great Tarpon reel and I got it for about 250$


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Shop Flea-Bay and around for a Bauer M6, M7SL, or MX5 or 6


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A used Fin-nor anti reverse is an incredible piece of equipment, if you can find one, and not having to worry about busted knuckles is a huge plus when fighting the big fish.


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am new to the boards here, but if I can make a suggestion, Hatch!

I know most folks here are East Coast or Eastern-South Eastern US and Tibor, Nautilus and others get the nod, but Hatch is the deal!

I have been priveledged enough to fish Tibor, Nautilus, Galvan, Abel and a few others (no Charlton or Fin-Nor) and no other reel comes close to Hatch!  If I wanted to have the prettiest reel out there, I would go with Abel, due to their various finishes and new custom options.  However, for a very sexy, very reliable and unbelievably smoooooth reel, Hatch wins hands down.  You will be hard pressed to find a reel with lower start up inertia, more solid drag system, which is virtually maintenance free!

I have fished everything from the 3 Plus to the 12 Plus, for Trout to Tarpon and have never had an issue.  Not to mention the folks over there are very down to earth, friendly folks!  For those of you who golf, these reels are manufactured in the same facility as Scotty Cameron putters!  A great reel!


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

I see some people using the galvan t-12, looks nice from what i have seen, never fished one though


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

> I am new to the boards here, but if I can make a suggestion, Hatch!
> 
> I know most folks here are East Coast or Eastern-South Eastern US and Tibor, Nautilus and others get the nod, but Hatch is the deal!
> 
> ...


My only concern with the Hatch is that the reel foot is not bolted on but is machined with the reel.
I have dropped reels on the foot and they all bend. 
I guess they might have a process to correct it when it happens.
Great looking reels though.


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

> > I am new to the boards here, but if I can make a suggestion, Hatch!
> >
> > I know most folks here are East Coast or Eastern-South Eastern US and Tibor, Nautilus and others get the nod, but Hatch is the deal!
> >
> ...


That is the worry that I have heard many express. I have been fortunate to not have this happen. If you look at their website or their 2013 catalog, they state that they know a one piece design has a higher probability of being bent.

I am quoting from the 2013 catalog....."We are well aware that reel seats bend and we will replace the frame if such a problem occurs".

Not a bad deal, should you run into an issue!


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Check out the Cheeky reels..... Thrash 475 or Dozer 525.
I have the Mojo 425, with the same drag system. Absolutely love it! I will be putting the Thrash on a 10wt soon.
cheekyflyreels.com


----------

